# Info about agouti colored poodles



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Alright i have been everywhere reading and i was wanting to know more about agouti like what they can be marked as i couldnt really find any agouti poodle pictures. if anyone has any agoutis would you please share your photos! It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Agouti is a ticking in cat hair as in yellow base on a tabby cat hair


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What we call Agouti varies depending on the species. What they have in common is that an animal expresses black and red simultaneously. In a cat the Agouti gene produces red/tan bands alternating with black on the same hair shaft: a tabby. In a horse being dominant for Agouti means the horse has a red body and a black mane and tail: a bay. In dogs there are several variations of the A locus. In a poodle you would encounter them as sable, phantom, or recessive black, with sable being the most dominant and recessive black the least. A-Locus | Canine Coat Color | Animal Genetics

This is a picture of a sable: Sable/Brindle... poodles.. :O
More sable pictures in this thread

This is a picture of a phantom: The Phantom, Parti, Blue and Other Color Thread
More phantom pictures in this thread


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

cowpony said:


> What we call Agouti varies depending on the species. What they have in common is that an animal expresses black and red simultaneously. In a cat the Agouti gene produces red/tan bands alternating with black on the same hair shaft: a tabby. In a horse being dominant for Agouti means the horse has a red body and a black mane and tail: a bay. In dogs there are several variations of the A locus. In a poodle you would encounter them as sable, phantom, or recessive black, with sable being the most dominant and recessive black the least. A-Locus | Canine Coat Color | Animal Genetics
> 
> This is a picture of a sable: Sable/Brindle... poodles.. :O
> More sable pictures in this thread
> ...


Thankyou! That is interesting thanks for the photos


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poodles are not supposed to be agouti - that's an indication that they are not purebred.


----------



## Jared C (Oct 31, 2021)

Kittycub99 said:


> Alright i have been everywhere reading and i was wanting to know more about agouti like what they can be marked as i couldnt really find any agouti poodle pictures. if anyone has any agoutis would you please share your photos! It would be greatly appreciated













Johanna said:


> Poodles are not supposed to be agouti - that's an indication that they are not purebred.


That’s not true.


----------

